# شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم



## cobcob (1 يونيو 2008)

*شريط "ايمانى أكيد"
كورال مريم - كنيسة السيدة العذراء بعين شمس



الشريط قديم شوية بس كان فى ناس كتيرة طالباه قبل كده

الشريط كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامل

ترانيم الشريط

مقدمة + موسيقى الشعار       
أبتجيك ايفول       
ايامنا بنقضيها معاك       
ايمانى أكيد    
بصحيح ربنا موجود       
بظهورك يظهر صبح جميل       
تدوم علينا أعيادك    
عام سعيد       
ما أحلى حبك      
من صورتك       
مين غيرك انتى مكان

http://www.4shared.com/dir/7376593/8665cd77/_sharing.html ​*


----------



## meraaa (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*

_ انا مش لاقيه الرابط ياكوبكوب عشان احمل الشريط_​


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2008)

تم وضع الرابط يا ميرا 
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا ماريان 
الشريط حصرى على منتدانا 
ومستنين الاخوة اللى بيسرقو اللينكات يشرفونا 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## cobcob (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*



meraaa قال:


> _ انا مش لاقيه الرابط ياكوبكوب عشان احمل الشريط_​



*
سورى يا ميرا على الغلطة دى
ابقى ركزى شوية وانتى بتقرى الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههه
ولا أقولك 
انا اللى هاركز شوية وانا باكتب الموضوع
انا فعلا كنت ناسية اللينك وحاطيته*​


----------



## meraaa (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*

_ولا يهمك ياقمر .. الله يكون فى العون 
ميرسى ليكى اوى ياكوب كوب انتى واوسى ربنا يعوضكم يارب_​


----------



## cobcob (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*



oesi_no قال:


> تم وضع الرابط يا ميرا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا ماريان
> الشريط حصرى على منتدانا
> ومستنين الاخوة اللى بيسرقو اللينكات يشرفونا
> سلام ونعمه ​




*هههههههههههههههه
انا كمان هاستناهم معاك يا جورج
عشان حبايبنا كتيير أوى*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*

الله عليكى يا ماريان تسلم ايديكى ياقمر بجد
متهيقلى دى الحلاوة بمناسبة اشرافك مش كده
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويزود حصرياتك​


----------



## cobcob (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: شريط "ايمانى أكيد" - كورال مريم*

*ازيك يا جينا
يا رب تكون الامتحانات ماشية تمام
هى حاجة كده زى ما بتقولى 
ومستنيينك تاخدى الأجازة
عشان انتى واحشانا كتييييييييير​*


----------

